# 3.5-inch cast iron



## 33North (Jan 21, 2011)

Does anyone know any suppliers for fittings and/or replacement pipe? OD is 4.25 inches.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

It's metric pipe. You'll have to contact an international plumbing supply house.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

33North said:


> Does anyone know any suppliers for fittings and/or replacement pipe? OD is 4.25 inches.


 
*Hello! Introduction Requested* 
An intro is requested from all new members. In case you missed it, here is the link. http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/.

The PZ is for Plumbing Professionals ( those engaged in the plumbing profession)

Post an intro and tell our members where you are from, yrs in the trade, and your area(s) of expertise in the plumbing field.

This info helps members who are waiting to welcome you to the best plumbing site there is.

We look forward to your valuable input.


----------



## ianclapham (Jan 10, 2011)

good intro


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

ianclapham said:


> good intro


 

Post more pics of metric pipe, we all love seeing the pictures of your work thanks.


----------



## doctorb (Jan 21, 2011)

33North said:


> Does anyone know any suppliers for fittings and/or replacement pipe? OD is 4.25 inches.


 Over seas best bet!


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

doctorb said:


> Over seas best bet!


Who the hell are you?


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

^^^^^^^^:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:

Why is the guy with no intro try to bust on the other guy with no intro.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

doctorb said:


> Over seas best bet!


It must be a full moon.



*Hello! Introduction Requested* 
An intro is requested from all new members. In case you missed it, here is the link. http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/.

The PZ is for Plumbing Professionals ( those engaged in the plumbing profession)

Post an intro and tell our members where you are from, yrs in the trade, and your area(s) of expertise in the plumbing field.

This info helps members who are waiting to welcome you to the best plumbing site there is.

We look forward to your valuable input.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

33North said:


> Does anyone know any suppliers for fittings and/or replacement pipe? OD is 4.25 inches.


 



Nope. Plumbers don't know where to buy pipe or fittings.


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

Maybe you can ask the other guy on here looking to find out about globe valves....

You 2 can go out together holding hands, and skipping, trying to learn about pipes and stuffs...whatever.....MEH...


----------



## Lifer (Nov 23, 2010)

I'm thinking they are one in the same person .... i'm betting Rambo is back ... or at least tryin . There has been an abnormal amount latley .

Lifer...


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Lifer said:


> I'm thinking they are one in the same person .... i'm betting Rambo is back ... or at least tryin . There has been an abnormal amount latley .
> 
> Lifer...


 




Who is Rambo? I cannot find that username in member list. Was he banned? We need a 'banned from this site' list. That would be interesting. It could state also why people were banned. 

Don't worry about being sued, it could be hidden. A pre-set number of posts could allow us in there, but keep out the 'banned', homeowners, hacks, etc.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Rambo was banned for asking about banned members.


----------



## Lifer (Nov 23, 2010)

SlickRick said:


> Rambo was banned for asking about banned members.


 
^^^^^^ Funny stuff :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:^^^^^^^


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

SlickRick said:


> Rambo was banned for asking about banned members.


That there is funny... Don't care who you are!


----------



## gitnerdun (Nov 5, 2008)

I have, and don't need, a metric snap cutter. Let me know if you wanna buy it.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Tommy, if you want to meet Rambo,I can hook you up with a site. He could use some company. He is prolly a good guy, just a little rash for this site.


----------



## tungsten plumb (Apr 15, 2010)

Its the attack of the non rule reading handy plumbers:whistling2:


----------



## waldrop (Dec 18, 2009)

*I have some of that pipe &fittings*

Send a Im of what you need I got it out back ,you will need to pour the joints with lead ,I have that too ,due to the high demand for this kind of stuff lately it Is very expensive but I can cut you break seeing how you or a plumber


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

SlickRick said:


> Tommy, if you want to meet Rambo,I can hook you up with a site. He could use some company. He is prolly a good guy, just a little rash for this site.


 



No, but thank you anyway. I vaguely remember a 'Rambo'. Just asking. Now 'the master', him I remember.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Oh Boy that 90mm pipe is going to be a tough find here in the US...

Polly have to find it on Baidu which is a chinese search engine....
http://www.baidu.com/


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

Is everyone out for a smoke? Which one of you friggan Mods left the gate open.:laughing:


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

We're rounding them up as fast as they come in. Last few days have been busy.


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

SlickRick said:


> We're rounding them up as fast as they come in. Last few days have been busy.


 Not that I care. Actually it makes for some fun reading.:thumbsup:


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

I can fabricate what ever you want ......


----------



## 3Rules4Plummers (Jan 22, 2011)

Many of these responses have confirmed that it is impossible to overestimate the intolerance of the knuckle-draggers on this forum.

I have come across the same pipe. I don't think it was metric--the house was too old. I replaced it all with ABS.


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

To quote the great mod IL PLumber 


Just who the hell are you.


How bout an intro.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

I found 33North on a DIY site. He is doing a remodel on his home. There is no telling what he is looking at..


----------

